# Shady Hallows 2006 Flyer



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

*Shady Hallows 2007 Flyer*

Here's the flyer as of now:








Any changes can be made, so go ahead and sugjest anything you think needs to be changed. Thanks!​


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Looks good. 
Maybe change "scare if you dare at these dates" to "scare if you dare on these dates" 
Maybe take out the "+" before each attraction?
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Very very cool! If you don't mind me asking, where did you get the pattern (floral) for the sides? I am using some creepy material for my drapes that matches exactly.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

I kinda like the + before each new thing.
But yeah definitely change it to "on these dates" and it'll look sweeeeeeet.


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

just a suggestion - maybe use a different map? that one just doesn't really match - looks like its straight from yahoo or google or some other map generating software - i just made one in paint with only the main roads that they would need to get there - i really like the floral pattern


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

Yes the map is from google, I don't know that I really mind it but I guess I could try a different one. The floral was from a friends "valleyscare" myspace. He allowed me to use it for the flyer as I thought it looked very nice and scary. Thanks for the comments and anymore sugjestions are appreciated.


----------



## Rod Rego (Jul 31, 2007)

Looks awesome!

The white "background" behind "This is not recommended for the faint of heart" seems a little bright against the other colors. Maybe make it a brighter orange that matches the rest a little, so it blends in yet still attracts attention.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Man! Are you good at that or what. Awesome design.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

So what do you use for editing?
I assume Photoshop because it looks like that's what you used, but I don't know if it's CS, CS2, CS3, or an older version.


----------

